# Hoyt Vs. W/W



## gary royce (Feb 5, 2009)

I see a lot of people shooting Hoyt Risers with W&W limbs..Why? Are the W&W limbs superior to Hoyt? A different feel, better performance?


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Just preference


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

gary - 

While a lot is personal preference, IMHO, to answer your question, yes. 
But I prefer a harder feel on the shot. 
That's best achieved by an older Hoyt Tec style riser and WW limbs, and the WinEx seem to give the best bang for the buck. YMMV.

Viper1 out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

W&W, Samick and MK Korea (started by former Samick employees, I understand) have proven to be better limbs for the $ than Hoyts for quite some time. Hoyt has not had the best luck with their limb production, despite consistently making some of the best, if not the best risers in the world since forever. That's a shame, but it's led to a lot of archers using Hoyt risers and other limbs from manufacturers over the years, including many Olympic archers, myself included. 

I think Hoyt's most expensive limbs since the F7 have caught up, but they are still more expensive. 

Hoyt had a good reputation for their limbs right up until the FX and then G3's. Their legendary Carbon Plus limbs carried them for a long time, and the Vectors were good limbs too. But the FX limbs were not very stable and the G3's had major issues - including epic delaminations and doggedly slow speed. They tried to compensate for this with the over-the-top graphics and brand name, but eventually the word got out and people started turning to W&W and Samick in droves. 

I believe the Formula system was a "convenient" engineering design that showed potential mechanical benefits that when added to the marketing benefits of locking archers who wanted Hoyt risers into Hoyt limbs, made it worth the risk for Hoyt to pursue. As many of us predicted, the Formula design has by no means made ILF obsolete and I doubt it ever will.

W&W is always a good choice for high performing limbs at a good price. Samick used to be IMO the best performing limbs until W&W upped their game, and eventually Samick lost some good people and their quality hasn't been the same. From what I can tell, those good engineers that left Samick and created MK Korea took their high quality and perfomance with them, and all the MK Korea limbs my students have used have been every bit as good as the Samick Masters that I used to recommend so highly.

That's my .02


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i started with hoyt limbs and risers with the risers being the elan(3) and then the matrix(3) and also had a gold medaliat(2) in between.... 

for limbs j had the vectors(2), carbon plus(1) and the M1s(2)...

they were all good stuffl--still regret selling the risers--and the M1s i liked the best but found them a bit slow when i went outdoors..

read a lot of negative stuff about hoyt limbs after this--saw 2 G3s explode--and decided to get away from them after that.

i then tried the winacts,pse expresssion and elite--also made by win&win--and finally the winex..also had samick extremes in-between..

i found all the win&wins really good with the winex being the best until i discovered Borders..


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't comment about quality. My wife loves her Hoyt limbs. But I went with W&W route because I see way too many Hoyt shirts at tournaments. I have yet to see someone wearing a W&W shirt at a tournament (at least the tournaments I have been to).


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been a hoyt guy for a very long time but started out on PSE Zone and PSE limbs (comp and Elite). When i went to hoyt I originally starting out with a Matrix riser and Carbon Plus limbs, then FXs. Took some time off for college and when i came back tech was way more advanced than I wanted to dabble in. I stuck with ILF, shooting a GMX with some 990cx limbs for a season with some good results. Had some of my best results over the years with (surprisingly) ILF Carbon 720s. In 2013 I shot HPXs with wood cored F7s. Had mixed results prob having noting to to with the limbs. 

2014 saw my back in a GMX but this time the availability of hoyt limbs (and the lack of consistency I was hearing about) moved me to explore other options. Wanted to try Sky TR7s but didn't want to wait for custom limbs at the time (needed a bow to shoot), so I went with a set of W&W Inno Primes on my GMX. By far the most stable and consistent setup I've used to date (since my PSE days). Not sure if it was me progressing as an archer, the limbs, or both, but that setup for me was hands down better than the others I've shot in the past 10 years. Alas, my current budget and situation has me in a pre-owned HPX and F7s for now but as soon as I find some extra cash this season my next rig will be another GMX with Innos or I'll test some Quattros (heard good and bad things about them so far but noting difinitive). Sky isn't too far out of my mind either....ymmv.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw what Ki Bo Bae spanked everyone with, consistently and repeatedly, and bought that. 

GMX/ Ex-Primes have been a sweet combo for me. Nothing else has enticed me for several years now.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

The problem with Hoyt limbs is consistency. You have much higher chance to buy "near perfect" top of the line W&W limb then Hoyt one from the shelf as average customer.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't want to say it but I will: my SF axioms for $80 are better than the Hoyt limbs I had on my GM back in college. Mine were blems, I'll admit (Frank Thomas got them for me from Ann Hoyt, he used to have a pipeline for these for his students), but they were frankly pretty horrible. They had a lot of stack for 68" limbs and the bow shook like a wet dog on the shot. 

Loved my Gold Medalist riser though and I only sold it for undergrad student starvation/book buying/computer parts reasons. 

I had a Hoyt Elan riser for a while (stolen some years ago) which I absolutely loved. Very firm and hard on the shot. OTOH, my RCX-100 is the best riser I've ever owned.

So I guess it's kind of a mixed bag for me and my experience with Hoyt limbs is limited. But I didn't like the set I had and I muchly prefer my SF Cheapos at $80. At my level it can be a stick of Yew and I won't be able to tell the difference, tho. But there it is, I suppose....

DM


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

For me, it all depends what I'm doing. I have Hoyt excel, 720, and quatrro limbs (both ILF and Formula), and they're all good quality limbs. I also have SF, PSE, Samick, KAP, and W&W, the SF, Excel, and Samicks are what I use when I'm focusing on form training, they're not the most consistent or forgiving limbs and they're pretty light weights (20-30lbs), the PSE, W&W and Hoyts all seem to shoot about the same, though the quattro limbs are by far the smoothest of the bunch, the 720s are the lightest (I have a student who shoots 720's with an excel riser, a carbon shibuya sight, and s short set of Doinkers...omg it's the lightest competition bow you've ever shot, and she shoots very well with it (270/280s indoors). 

Ultimately for me though, it comes down to where I want my money going, Korea, or the USA... so I compete Hoyt with Hoyt


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

beefstew27 said:


> Ultimately for me though, it comes down to where I want my money going, Korea, or the USA... so I compete Hoyt with Hoyt


Bingo, I feel the same. Which brings me to the question that was touched on above;

Are the new new Quattro Grand Prix limbs on par (or close to) the W&W limbs? either wood or foam?

Speaking of limb/riser combos, I remember years ago (20+/-) many top archers were shooting disguised Sky limbs on Hoyt risers preferring their carbon wood design. Ann personally sent me a set of their Sky/Spigarelli limbs for my 1300 riser. I still shoot them and they shoot great though its time to retire the Spig. I want a GMX which is why I asked the above question.

Thanks


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

toxoph said:


> Bingo, I feel the same. Which brings me to the question that was touched on above;
> 
> Are the new new Quattro Grand Prix limbs on par (or close to) the W&W limbs? either wood or foam?
> 
> ...


In my limited testing since the Quattro was released I'd have to say yes in my experience the Quattro is what the G3 wanted to be several decades ago. I'd say they are definitely Hoyt's best high end limb since the G3, if not to date. I'm eventually hoping to compare them to Sky TR7s and inno primes on a head to head type of test but so far they are a solid piece. I still rank them personally below sky or win win simply because of price. True to hoyt they are one of the most expensive available but all high end limbs have pushed the price envelope lately. Haven't had enough time to give a definitive performance ranking yet.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I shot a Formula rig last year with Quattros. I thought they were phenomenal limbs. Fast enough very stable and just a very nice feel on the shot. I shot some bice for me scores indoors but truly did not practice enough outdoors to rank them. I went back to the ILF/HDS barebow risers so sold them and am trying some ILF MK limbs this year out of curiosity. I would love to snatch up a set of HDS Quattros to try head to head. 

Mine were straight and true as was the riser. I have zero issue with the quality of my products from Hoyt and the price was the same as my MK Veracity.


----------



## Grasshoppeh (Feb 14, 2016)

Newer archer here, I am going to be upgrading by the end of the summer to a long time riser and I have a question for this.
My question for this conversation would be how does the newer win-win risers play into this? I see quite a bit of people using the Hoyt GMX because they do not want to get locked into expensive formula limbs. This is especially true for newer archers like me who move up in poundage all the time. At the same time when I view professional matches all I see is people using formula limbs as though either the formula system is better or someone bought out all the professionals. What is stopping people from moving to other risers?

Why is it that we see something like Hoyt risers, in my case GMX, over something like the newer W&W Wiawis Nano Max? Is there any advantages over the other that makes them rotate to the GMX?

-End of newbie questions-


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Grasshoppeh said:


> Newer archer here, I am going to be upgrading by the end of the summer to a long time riser and I have a question for this.
> My question for this conversation would be how does the newer win-win risers play into this? I see quite a bit of people using the Hoyt GMX because they do not want to get locked into expensive formula limbs. This is especially true for newer archers like me who move up in poundage all the time. At the same time when I view professional matches all I see is people using formula limbs as though either the formula system is better or someone bought out all the professionals. What is stopping people from moving to other risers?
> 
> Why is it that we see something like Hoyt risers, in my case GMX, over something like the newer W&W Wiawis Nano Max? Is there any advantages over the other that makes them rotate to the GMX?
> ...



The formula limb design is being used by world cup shooters because it works, and they're being paid to shoot them or given them by hoyt. The most classic form of marketing, give someone that is in front of a camera something you want to sell more of. 

Does this mean that formula is not good enough to stand on its own? No. I like formula, but I'm also at my competition weight and know what I want out of a bow. From a new shooter perspective formula as you know is not a great idea to start with. I have found no major performance advantage of formula over ILF, or ILF over formula. I've got both, and shoot both with no ill effect and very little preference accept when it comes to price, tho they do feel and shoot a bit differently.

From a riser perspective the GMX is one of the best ILF risers on the market, if not the best. Win Win is not far behind if they are behind at all with their risers, they are just very different from the GMX, and for some Win Win does not have an aluminum riser that feels the way they want a riser to feel. CXT/Inno Max/Nano Max are great risers but are night and day different in feel compared to a GMX, largely due to construction design and materials. Even the AL-1 and AXT are different in feel to a GMX, thus some prefer GMX over win win.

For the most part its personal preference, for others its price, and still for others is what they are paid or told to shoot by those that support them.


----------



## beefstew27 (Mar 18, 2008)

toxoph said:


> Are the new new Quattro Grand Prix limbs on par (or close to) the W&W limbs? either wood or foam?


I have the Foam Quattros and I like them a lot, compared to the W&W limbs I've shot, they're on par with the top, and better than anything below. not much stacking, and smooth as can be.


----------

